# Binding angle stance



## tpanfil (Jan 4, 2013)

The best answer is whatever feels most comfortable for you. Then there are the obligatory questions. What are they set at now? Are you catching your toes? Boot size? I rode for many years at +15|+6 with no issues. Switch is definitely easier duck but you aren't interested in that. So I say rock what you got!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It`s not the easiest thing to find your perfect stance. My suggestion is to just stand on your board as naturally as possible and try to angle the binding the same. When you take it on the hill the first time pay extra attention to what your feet want to do, like you may notice you wish you could angle your back foot more for example.
But no one can say your angles are correct because we don`t know if it`s comfy for you. But yeah +15,+3 is as good a start as any.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

you are just learning so it is safe to say that you may not even know what you will be doing later on..talking about switch riding and all other stuff

back in the day when i started i was 21/9 rental in those days just set it like that...after two years i wanted to be cool and ride ducked out...but didnt work for me then...fast forward and now i am 15/-15 and never going back

so take your time,ride for now what feels good..as you progress and want to explore various aspects of riding it may take you to duck stance...experiment but give your self time to adapts,dont switch from run to run


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

I know for sure I don't like duck because it strains/is uncomfortable for my mcl(no prior injury) on my back leg. It's totally dependent on the physiology of the individual. I'm ok when totally square to the board, but if I look down the mountain with a little shoulder/hip rotation, forget it. My toes don't naturally point out when I turn my body/rotate my shoulders in a snowboarding position. I can do squats ok in a slight duck stance, but that's because my entire body is facing completely forward with no rotation.

My boot size is 12(using burton 13). I have a wide board with a little overhang of toe and heel(much less than my rental board regular width). Is that a big deal to have a little overhang? My board is 262 mm wide. Can you still ride switch once in a while when +15/+3? My board is a directional twin. Just makes it harder to ride switch right? Not impossible?

Last time I was out, I used 0/0 on a rental board so I could practice going both ways(3rd time out and wanted to figure out for sure that I was goofy foot). I was linking turns both ways, but better for sure goofy. Why do people recommend against a straight stance? I'm thinking it just feels more natural to have some angle because you don't have to turn your body as much when going down the mountain?


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

vukovi21 said:


> you are just learning so it is safe to say that you may not even know what you will be doing later on..talking about switch riding and all other stuff


Well I know I dont' want to get hurt so huge jumps/going really fast/pipe ect I'm not going to be doing for sure.


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

My toe overhang is about 1 and 1/4 inch. I measured it to the best of my ability. It's kind of hard to measure.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

I just started recently as well, and am not a fan of the duck stance. I've been keeping my back foot at 0, and the front foot at +15, and it's worked out. It's not too extreme to where if I get turned around goofy, I can still ride it down.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

PowderMonkey 
as was mentioned and you stated you really need to find a stance that works for you. I ride duck and love it. I have been messing with my angles to see if I can get a better stance. I ended up having pain with certain angles. So I slowly played with them and found one that felt a little better. 
give it some time and try different angles till you find one that works for your riding/body


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

What is your stance width set at right now? And how tall are you?


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

airblaster503 said:


> What is your stance width set at right now? And how tall are you?


Does height dictate stance width or binding angle? I just kind of stood where I was comfortable and set it about shoulder width apart. 

Not arguing, serious question, I have no clue.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

As stated, nothing is right and nothing i wrong. If it works well for you then stick to it, but it doesn't hurt once in a while to test different setup.

As a Snowboard instructor in our small snowboard academy we recommend beginners to use duck stance. Something like +15/-8.

I started years ago with snowboarding. Then it was something like +20/+9 and keeping both hand forward like carrying a tray.

Now I am running +15/-15 on my park board (Salomon Drift rocker) since landing and riding requires switch. On my all mountain board (Nitro Team Gullwing) I have used +15/-8 but planning to change to same setup as in the park. 

The only time I can feel a bit of a problem is in the button lift (don't know if that is the proper name - you have a round plats between your legs). With +15/+15 it sometimes feels like it will slip. Good part is that I can change between riding regular/switch.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

An easy way to find out how wide your stance should be - or at least something to start with.

Take a big jump straight up and land as steady as you can. The width you have when landing is the width of your stance. This is when your are as strongest.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

PowderMonkey said:


> I know for sure I don't like duck because it strains/is uncomfortable for my mcl(no prior injury) on my back leg. It's totally dependent on the physiology of the individual. I*'m ok when totally square to the board, but if I look down the mountain with a little shoulder/hip rotation, forget it. My toes don't naturally point out when I turn my body/rotate my shoulders in a snowboarding position.* I can do squats ok in a slight duck stance, but that's because my entire body is facing completely forward with no rotation.


Your basic snowboarding position should be totally square to the board. You should be rotating your head, not your body/shoulders.


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Your basic snowboarding position should be totally square to the board. You should be rotating your head, not your body/shoulders.


I know what you mean, but that would make for a REALLY sore neck when riding duck for me. LOL No thanks. Not for me.

I don't agree for positions outside of duck. If that were true, then EVERYONE that has a forward lean is not snowboarding correctly including alpine racers. Their not square to the board....they have a lean. They way their strapped in means their body is rotated already naturally so they don't have to crank their neck or body to look forward.


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

slyder said:


> PowderMonkey
> as was mentioned and you stated you really need to find a stance that works for you. I ride duck and love it. I have been messing with my angles to see if I can get a better stance. I ended up having pain with certain angles. So I slowly played with them and found one that felt a little better.
> give it some time and try different angles till you find one that works for your riding/body


Sounds like sound advice. Just totally personal to the individual which stance is best for them. Just going to have to experiment a little


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

I think a mild duck might work me!(+9, -9) But the only thing is you have to stay completely parallel to the board. I figured that out. That was what was tweaking my knee. So you'd have to be pretty good already, which I'm not. lol I'll have to do some more playing to figure out what's best for me. Does anybody who ride duck have their neck hurt after hours on the mountain? Why do few people set their binding around 0,0?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

PowderMonkey said:


> Does anybody who ride duck have their neck hurt after hours on the mountain? Why do few people set their binding around 0,0?


No the only thing that hurts after a few hours is my legs from leaning back so much after a few hours in deep powder. 

0/0 is just unnatural to me, my feet naturally go a little duck if I'm just standing there. I think I have read somewhere you don't get any leverage for turns or something along those lines. That said if you feel comfortable riding 0/0 just do it, no one will care.


----------



## NorthCoastRider (Nov 19, 2012)

Your toes need to point out each direction to open up the inside of your legs, that way you can squat more naturally and get down into a stance.
+9/-9 is the stance I set up for beginers, start with that. You could always try +15/0 as this is what used to be recommended for beginers.

Adjust from there until its comfortable, but always keep the front foot with a larger number than the rear (or equal), and a minimum number of 15 adding the 2 angles together (ignore the +/- for this).


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

I asked about your stance width. If it is to narrow it could be causing you problems with your knee. Most people that are new to snowboarding ride a stance that is way to narrow. 

Also you are complaining about your neck hurting when using proper form on a snowboard. Maybe you should try skiing so you don't have to worry about it. Or learn how to deal with pain, because if you continue to grow in the sport you a probably going to experience much worse.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I would suggest going 12/12 or 15/15 and then just tweaking from there.

I do 15/15 and sometimes when I get a wild hair I do 18/15. My homie likes to ride like 21/24 or some shit, he's a weirdo, don't worry about that shit.


----------

